# Advice Needed



## newbietodubai (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi all,

I have recently started moved from the UK to Dubai for a job role and it seems that I have made a terrible mistake. At my interviews, my line manager seemed like a great person and the role was portrayed to be perfect for me. However, I have been shouted at, sworn at and made to feel like an idiot everyday since I arrived and the job role is not as described in the slightest. I have tried to talk to them about it but am told that this is what it is like in Dubai and I have to 'man up' I don't want to go into too much detail as I am worried that the company might see this.

I don't know what to do, if it were the UK, I would have left already and found something else but I have been told I will face a ban if I leave within the first 12 months.

I love Dubai, and my recruiter has said they will be able to find me a new role here which would be great but I am not sure of the rules - does anyone know how I can get out of my contract or where I can get any help?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nishster (Aug 6, 2011)

*A helpful reply*

First, the ban applies to certain salary brackets depending on your education. If you have a Bachelors degree and your next move is above 12000 dirhams, then you escape the ban. That being said, it is not common in Dubai for your boss to scream and shout, but then again that depends on the mentality and attitude of the person and not the country or city. I would suggest you either talk to your boss about this, or someone parallel or perhaps just hold it together, mate till you find something better.


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

newbietodubai said:


> I don't know what to do, if it were the UK, I would have left already and found something else but I have been told I will face a ban if I leave within the first 12 months.


You are probably still in probation period, search the forum for similar topics where the issue has been discussed you will understand if the ban would apply to you as well, because there are a number of situation, like your sponsor being in a free zone or not, your position, etc. etc.

Anyway, as far as I understand a labour ban will not impact in any way your freedom to go back to the UK and find something else if this job makes you feel so bad, and try again your luck in Dubai when expired.


----------



## newbietodubai (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for your replies. I earn 22000 dirahms a month but have no degree, and moving back to the UK isn't an option as I have invested every penny (like an idiot) to moving family here and setting up home. I can't see anyone in a similar situation but looks like there is a number to call the ministry of labor so will give that a go.

Cheers again.


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

newbietodubai said:


> Thanks for your replies. I earn 22000 dirahms a month but have no degree, and moving back to the UK isn't an option as I have invested every penny (like an idiot) to moving family here and setting up home. I can't see anyone in a similar situation but looks like there is a number to call the ministry of labor so will give that a go.
> 
> Cheers again.


do a few more "posts", then you can send / receive PMs


----------



## newbietodubai (Jan 4, 2013)

Eamon said:


> do a few more "posts", then you can send / receive PMs


Thanks


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

newbietodubai said:


> Thanks


2 more and youre good to go...just post anything


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

There's not much they can do if you leave within the probation period - that's what it's there for. The company would ask you to repay visa costs though if that's in the contract.

Employers love to use the whole 'ban' threat. Bans are nothing more than a money making scheme here and can be bought out for 3-4k Dhs, so don't even let that be an issue for you.


----------



## newbietodubai (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## newbietodubai (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks


----------



## newbietodubai (Jan 4, 2013)

Eamon said:


> 2 more and youre good to go...just post anything


Think this should do it!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

By the sounds of it, your boss has mis-sold the job, so he's trying to cover his own backside and not look like a fool to those about him. Can you go over his head and speak to his superiors? Bullying in the work place is appalling and you need to speak to them about it.


----------



## newbietodubai (Jan 4, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> By the sounds of it, your boss has mis-sold the job, so he's trying to cover his own backside and not look like a fool to those about him. Can you go over his head and speak to his superiors? Bullying in the work place is appalling and you need to speak to them about it.


He is the Managing Director and there is no HR department (I was told there was one, and all emails and arrangements came from an 'HR Executive' who is actually a Receptionist) It's a shambles....I feel like such an idiot, but they used a reputable agency in the UK (who they haven't paid) and it all seemed so normal, I just didn't see this coming.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Seeing as you got the job through an agency, I would go back to that agency and document all your grievances - clearly they've been taken for a ride as well. They might be able to help you out.


----------



## newbietodubai (Jan 4, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> Seeing as you got the job through an agency, I would go back to that agency and document all your grievances - clearly they've been taken for a ride as well. They might be able to help you out.


I have talked to them and they have called every day to talk to the guy in question, I have even given his mobile number but he just refuses to talk to them. They have sent me a trail of the emails they have sent as well, there are 100's, all ignored. It seems hopeless at the moment


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I think you need to get them also to highlight your case to the MOL and get these guys blacklisted. They can file a case for non-payment. The best way to get him to reply is for the agency to start threatening him, say if he does not respond or pay up within a certain time frame, they will file a case and go to the MOL.


----------



## newbietodubai (Jan 4, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> I think you need to get them also to highlight your case to the MOL and get these guys blacklisted. They can file a case for non-payment. The best way to get him to reply is for the agency to start threatening him, say if he does not respond or pay up within a certain time frame, they will file a case and go to the MOL.


I didn't know they could do this...I will call them on Monday and let them know. Thank you


----------



## Solace Moth (Oct 11, 2012)

what agency are you using, I've just been let go from my job, was only in it for 3 months but delighted i was let go cause the company wasn't great. Anyway i have about two to three weeks before my visa is cancelled and i need to use this time to get another job as i dont have the 
money to keep me here and im staying in accommodation that is provided by the company


----------

